# Nuevo Auto-sleeper filling water tank



## Sheaboy

Hi. Just bought a new Auto-Sleeper Nuavo End Lounge. To fill the water tank you have to connect to a caravan type connection and use a hose supplied. I have bought a pump to fill the tank when you cant get to a tap. Has anyone found the same problem, I always had motor homes with a standard filler pipe and filled it using a water can. Just wondering if its possible to fit a standard filler pipe and has anyone done this. Look forward to your replys. Geoff.


----------



## PaulW2

How large is the fresh water tank?

If it's small (say 45-50l) they may expect you to use an aquaroll system like a caravan? My Elddis Autoquest has a caravan-type filler and a small tank. This actually works ok for me as I like the ability to collect 40 litres of water at a time in an aquaroll when on site. (I would empty a standard c. 100l tank in under 2 days and so the ability to fetch a lot of water is perhaps more important to me than the ability to carry a lot.)

If you have small tank regular trips to the tap with a 10 litre watering can may, I guess, become a bit irksome.

However, I would imagine that one should be able to have a 'normal' filling point fitted in addition to the caravan-type one. Is this not a service that CAK tanks, for instance, would provide?


----------



## Zebedee

*Re: Nuavo Auto-sleeper filling water tank*



Sheaboy said:


> Has anyone found the same problem . . .


No, because I specified a standard Fiamma filler hole when I ordered our van. 8)




Sheaboy said:


> Just wondering if its possible to fit a standard filler pipe and has anyone done this. Look forward to your replys. Geoff.


Yes it is, but it won't be cheap because it's a fiddly, labour intense job.

If it were me I would get a Fiamma type filler installed as well as the caravan fitment you have at the moment. No reason why you shouldn't have both, and that's what I intended to do if I was left with no other options.

Dave


----------



## Zebedee

P.S. Is yours a Bessacar Nuevo? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I'll move the thread for you. You will get more replies in the Autosleeper forum.

Dave


----------



## duxdeluxe

just been away for the first time in our new Autosleepers with the same fitting. Refilling the fresh water tank worked surprisingly well - just needed to be near a tap. The blue hose supplied is fairly long, but I have a spare lay flat hose that I can join if necessary as well. After discussion with Dave (above) I was considering the same option but in fact I think that I'll leave it as is for the moment. It isn't as daft as it looks. I also have a little 12v whale pump that I might make up and splice a join into the supplied hose so that I can fill out of a can using the pump and fitting, or put the long standard hose on and use the tap as intended. that seems to be the best of both worlds to me


----------



## Zebedee

duxdeluxe said:


> Refilling the fresh water tank worked surprisingly well - just needed to be near a tap.


Hi Dux

Glad you are happy (_more or less_) with the filler - having to be near a tap is the bit that I would find annoying. :roll:

What do you think of the new toy??

Better start a new thread, or send me a PM. I would be interested to hear your first impressions.

Dave


----------



## keith_c

When we first got our Autosleeper Broadway the caravan type system concerned me. Having lived with it for a year or so I'm quite happy with it. If we're just away for a couple of days we fill before we go and we find we have enough. If we're away for longer (as we are at the moment) we take an Aquaroll with a pump connector thingy with us and use that - we can put a decent amount of water in whenever we want or need to and don't need to be parked anywhere near a tap.

I suppose given the choice a watering can would be just as easy but when we bought our MH the way the water went in wasn't something I considered but, as I say, I'm quite happy with the way things are working out.


----------



## inspiredron

When we ordered our new Lancashire (A Nuevo in all but extras!) I was very concerned about the Whale water filling arrangements. having used it this season I really like it. The only downside is that when you drive to the tap the habitation electrics are switched of automatically. The Whale filler won't allow water in unless it is powered so you have to remember to turn on the habitation electrics again once the engine is off. The first time we tried to fill the water at a site in Luxembourg it took us half an hour before we realised what was wrong!
We were supplied with a small pump on an alternative hose and that will pump 10 litres in from a bucket or jerry can extremely quickly if you can't easily get to the tap.
So my verdict is a 10/10 for the Whale system. It works for me.


----------



## GROUNDHOG

We too had our doubts but it is just fine, we bought a folding bucket and have a 15L folding water carrier - both from Amazon and very cheap - so now can carry an extra 30L in the shower room if required as well.

Just pour it in the bucket put the whale pump in and job done - it all works really well.


----------

